# CAUTION: DO NOT buy ReadIRIS OCR Software



## pipermalibu (May 20, 2005)

I purchased READI.R.I.S. from a local dealer nearly two weeks ago. I have had installation issues with the software. I have emailed ReadIRIS numerous times about it and received no response. To my dealers credit, since it was an open package, they allowed me to return it when I explained the situation. They commented that they have heard several times over the past few months that the support for them is non-existent.
I posted in the forums here about my installation problem (its apparently a problem with whatever copy protection they use, because you can uninstll and reinstall till your blue in the face, and it thinks you are trying to copy it for free or something), but got no answeres either.

Just a word to the wise ---- ReadIRIS SUCKS!!!!


----------



## nervus (May 21, 2005)

pipermalibu said:
			
		

> I purchased READI.R.I.S. from a local dealer nearly two weeks ago. I have had installation issues with the software. I have emailed ReadIRIS numerous times about it and received no response. To my dealers credit, since it was an open package, they allowed me to return it when I explained the situation. They commented that they have heard several times over the past few months that the support for them is non-existent.
> I posted in the forums here about my installation problem (its apparently a problem with whatever copy protection they use, because you can uninstll and reinstall till your blue in the face, and it thinks you are trying to copy it for free or something), but got no answeres either.
> 
> Just a word to the wise ---- ReadIRIS SUCKS!!!!



Odd, I use ReadIRIS Pro 9 since over a year now with no problems at all   
Never needed their support team though.


----------

